# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Media Player

## Helmut.2

Hallo Hans (GL)

Du hast mich mit dem BPS-Privat Mail angeschieben ich habe Dir geantwortet mit meiner Tel.-Nr. damit wir das zusammen nachvollziehen können wegen dem Media-Payer von Microsoft in gang zu bringen!

Gruß Helmut

----------

